# Mechanicum Tactics vs Necrons



## sparti67 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I will be taking on a 750pt Necron list with my Mechanicum/Iron Hands 30k. I have two lists one without allies and one with. What should I expect in a 750 Necron list and should would you take a Sicaran with Orth or Thanatar siege battle automata with paragon of metal? I run a Thagmata list.


----------



## Dreggrod da Traitor (Mar 8, 2015)

sparti67 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I will be taking on a 750pt Necron list with my Mechanicum/Iron Hands 30k. I have two lists one without allies and one with. What should I expect in a 750 Necron list and should would you take a Sicaran with Orth or Thanatar siege battle automata with paragon of metal? I run a Thagmata list.


750 points with a Horus Heresy army? Hoo boy.

You want to field Thallax with Photon Thrusters and a Magos to accompany them. The Magos should have Djinn Skein to help boost the unit's BS. Run the Thallax in a unit of at least 6, but that might be hard to fit in a 750 point list. The Photon Thrusters will help immensely as they have the Blind special rule. Since most Necron units are I2, it shouldn't take much to blind the poor buggers. Oh, and lance. Lance is good too.

As for Sicaran/Thanatar, you probably don't want to take either. Focus on your troops because as of the most recent Necron update gauss wounds/glances everything on sixes and thus disregards the fact that a Thanatar is T8. Though if you absolutely insist, take the Sicaran. It's mobility should stay out of range of most of the nasty gauss fire. But beware, one good salvo of gauss fire will ruin you, so do a lot of pre-measuring to ensure that you will be out of range of warriors that turn and the next.


----------

